# How do you organize your movie collection?



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

In the past I have organized my DVD and Blu-ray collection based on Genre but as the collection grew I switched to alphabetical order. Both have advantages and disadvantages so I was curious how others did it.

Ideally one day I will just rip all of my movies to a large NAS and use software to navigate my collection but that is probably a ways off.


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

I use XBMC (now called Kodi) in my HTPC. For tablets, I use Plex and Mediabrowser. I have all 3 softwares list the movies alphabetically. To me it's easier having them alphabetically than by genre.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

I do mine by genre; I just don't have that many movies, so even if they are all messed up (which my 3 yo and 2 yo make sure to do often) I can still find any particular movie fairly quickly. My dream though would be to rip them all and organize via xbmc (or apparently now called kodi - I need to check that out!).


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My system is very simple..I don't use alphabetical or genre, I just stack them in the shelves as I buy them! I prefer to have easy access to recent movies unless it's part of a series of movies..They are all kept together..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Alphabetical it's the easiest way for me!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

B- one said:


> Alphabetical it's the easiest way for me!


 ^^^ +1


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use OpenElec/XBMC for my ripped BRs which allows me to sort via ABC, and Genre (along with other ways which I don't use other than by Actor).


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Unwatched on the top shelf
Unwatched in this theater second shelf
Personal favorites on the 3rd and 4th shelf
Good enough to view once a year go on the 5th and 6th.
Over flow on the floor

Kids in the second separate shelf,opposite side of the room with my doubles/DVD's, no order, random as can be, drives me nuts...


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

For now it's ripped to my Mac and streamed as wanted (same as my music). Someday id love kalidescape, the interface is stunning.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I arrange my movies by where I would expect to find them if I were myself looking for a movie that I added to the arrangement. :cunning:

Works pretty good, except I'm forced to use plastic storage bins to hold the movies. I store them spine-up so the titles are visible. Four rows fit in each bin: two above and two below. That makes half of them hard to see, but not that hard to find. Once uncovered, I generally know what to expect of that particular row. I arrange them by genre, and then by sub-genre. 

For example: genre= sci fi / sub-genre1= sci-fi comedy / sub-genre2= sci-fi creature / etc.
or: genre=animals / sub genre1=horses / sub-genre2= dogs / etc.

In any case, I make up for my searching hardships by getting bins with orange handles (my favorite color) :blink:

My "home theater" is currently an extra 10x12 bedroom in an equally small home, so a lot of compromises are called for. I'd like to convert the closet into an equipment rack with a portion dedicated to media shelves. But that's not going to happen until I can relocate and weed-out the current tenants. A four-hour daily commute says that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

For me I used to do by genre but after a while they would get disorganized so now I just have the dvds on one shelf and blurays on another.
The only ones organized by genre are the kids movies.


----------



## nheintz (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a collection of 400+ movies, separated by Blu-ray and DVD both in alphabetical order. I had a film professor in college that had is 4000 movies separated by the movie studio.


----------



## maxic9 (Oct 25, 2014)

Voted for "Software". However, I still have my entire collection of DVD and Blu-rays stored by genre in the special album books with no boxes. I have 1200+ movies listed in "All My Movies" program. Each movie record has the reference to the album number and page number. It was a really hard decision to trash all the boxes, but finally I saved a lot of space


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

maxic9 said:


> Voted for "Software". However, I still have my entire collection of DVD and Blu-rays stored by genre in the special album books with no boxes. I have 1200+ movies listed in "All My Movies" program. Each movie record has the reference to the album number and page number. It was a really hard decision to trash all the boxes, but finally I saved a lot of space


I can understand the space concerns, with close to 450 bluray and another 100 ish DVD's I have run out of space, I can't imagine trying to find room for 1,200!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

BDs are in alphabetical order. DVDs - separate from the BDs - are also in alphabetical order.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I organize my collection alphabetically, and catalog everything with CATVids software. I maintain movies and music/concert videos separately.


----------

